# 부끄럽다/창피하다



## Ladymeri

Hello
Does anyone know what is the difference between 부끄럽다 and 창피하다?


----------



## mink-shin

I would use 부끄럽다 if I felt shy.

I would use 창피하다 if I felt shame.


----------



## Ladymeri

mink-shin said:


> I would use 부끄럽다 if I felt shy.
> 
> I would use 창피하다 if I felt shame.


Thank you mink-shin


----------



## Rance

mink-shin said:


> I would use 부끄럽다 if I felt shy.
> 
> I would use 창피하다 if I felt shame.



Actually you can use 부끄럽다 when you feel either ashamed or shy.
Some examples from Naver Dictionary to mean _ashamed_.


> 나는 거짓말을 한 내 자신이 *부끄럽다*.
> 남의 것을 넘보다니 *부끄러운* 줄 알아라.
> 자식 놈이 못된 일만 저질러서 동네 사람들 보기가 *부끄럽다*.


----------



## Ladymeri

Rance said:


> Actually you can use 부끄럽다 when you feel either ashamed or shy.
> Some examples from Naver Dictionary to mean _ashamed_.



So what is the difference between them?


----------



## Kimoon Yoo

창피하다 is like 'feel ashamed for others' criteria and some situation(like farting,...)'

부끄럽다 is more like 'feel ashamed for my criteria(like morality)'

in effect, They are almost same. There is no use tell them apart.
Most Koreans use them equally.

But, When it is a problem of morality, '부끄럽다' is used.


----------

